# Tim Wong: 12/14 MBLD, 55:35 (Almost NAR)



## samchoochiu (May 2, 2013)

My friend Tim attempted to break the NAR for MBLD last Saturday at our competition. Although he didn't get the record, I am very impressed by him. Both attempts were 12/14 and the second attempt was 20 seconds faster. This is also the most number of cubes attempted in North America. Tim started practicing BLD for the first time in the Winter and attempted 3MBLD in February so he has improved very quickly by any standard. 

Here's the video, enjoy!


----------



## Username (May 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## acohen527 (May 2, 2013)

He learned BLD in December?


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2013)

First off, Congrats!

If you count the old Multi results, I'm pretty sure 30+ cubes have been attempted in North America. I am also fairly sure Corey Sakowski has attempted 15 cubes in competition under the new Multi-BLD regs.


----------



## samchoochiu (May 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> First off, Congrats!
> 
> If you count the old Multi results, I'm pretty sure 30+ cubes have been attempted in North America. I am also fairly sure Corey Sakowski has attempted 15 cubes in competition under the new Multi-BLD regs.



Apologies! You are probably right on the old MBLD results, I wasn't sure since I didn't know how to access that information. And I just looked up Corey and he has done a 8/11 so far.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

Nice accomplishment!



Mikel said:


> If you count the old Multi results, I'm pretty sure 30+ cubes have been attempted in North America. I am also fairly sure Corey Sakowski has attempted 15 cubes in competition under the new Multi-BLD regs.





samchoochiu said:


> Apologies! You are probably right on the old MBLD results, I wasn't sure since I didn't know how to access that information. And I just looked up Corey and he has done a 8/11 so far.



Rowe tried 33 under the old rules (got 19/33 at Nationals the last year of the old rules; he also got 22/30 earlier). I tried 14 once under the new rules, and failed miserably (8/14). I was afraid to try again, so I just went for 12 on the second attempt.


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> Apologies! You are probably right on the old MBLD results, I wasn't sure since I didn't know how to access that information. And I just looked up Corey and he has done a 8/11 so far.



I don't think he solved enough cubes for it to count as a result. He got a DNF. (I'd ask him to be sure)


----------



## Noahaha (May 2, 2013)

Great job Tim!




Mikel said:


> I don't think he solved enough cubes for it to count as a result. He got a DNF. (I'd ask him to be sure)



Yeah. 7/15 at Monmouth I think.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 2, 2013)

i love the how the judge is just about to bite into that pizza in the video still frame.


----------



## randomtypos (May 2, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i love the how the judge is just about to bite into that pizza in the video still frame.



I'm the judge! LOL.


----------



## AustinReed (May 2, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> I'm the judge! LOL.



Ohhai Angel

This was a crazy comp for Multi. Riley did pretty good as well. I thought I was doing well with my 4/5 :3


----------



## randomtypos (May 3, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Ohhai Angel
> 
> This was a crazy comp for Multi. Riley did pretty good as well. I thought I was doing well with my 4/5 :3



Lmao yeahh. I dgaff'd 5/6 hehe


----------



## antoineccantin (May 3, 2013)

How have I never heard of this Tim Wong?


----------



## samchoochiu (May 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How have I never heard of this Tim Wong?



It's his first time competing in MBLD and second time competing in BLD (went from 2:03-56)


----------



## Micael (May 19, 2013)

Nice! :tu

A bit off topic, I am wondering why some top multibld (I also think of Maskow) put their "solved" cubes randomly on the side. If you realize you did something wrong or just forgot something, you are screwed, just because you cannot pick up that cube again...


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2013)

Micael said:


> Nice! :tu
> 
> A bit off topic, I am wondering why some top multibld (I also think of Maskow) put their "solved" cubes randomly on the side. If you realize you did something wrong or just forgot something, you are screwed, just because you cannot pick up that cube again...



ain't nobody got time fo dat


----------



## Cubenovice (May 19, 2013)

Micael said:


> Nice! :tu
> 
> A bit off topic, I am wondering why some top multibld (I also think of Maskow) put their "solved" cubes randomly on the side. If you realize you did something wrong or just forgot something, you are screwed, just because you cannot pick up that cube again...



No need to nicely group the solved cubes:
If you think it is solved there is no need to go back to it and you can toss it to the side...
If you *know* you're missing something on a particular cube you can put it in a specific place.


----------



## tim (May 19, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> If you think it is solved there is no need to go back to it and you can toss it to the side...



Not true. You might notice an error a few cubes later when coming across a similar image (combination). This has happened more times to me than I'd like to admit.


----------

